# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xử lý dụ tắc đường nước làm mát cho spinder trung quốc

## Tuancoi

Con spinder em mới mua cũ về bị tắc nghẽn đường nước làm mát. Có bác nào đã từng xử được dụ này xin chỉ giúp. Thanks?

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ lắp cái bơm dầu thủy lực vào thử chơi đi.

----------


## huuminhsh

ra tiện sửa xe máy nó lấy cái vòi phun phát ra hết.khiến cáo né cái lỗ ra hơi ra khong đau lắm đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cụ lắp cái bơm dầu thủy lực vào thử chơi đi.


Chơi thủy lực thì nguy hiểm quá bác ơi. Nó ko thông là nó xì nước hoặc bể spinder luôn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> ra tiện sửa xe máy nó lấy cái vòi phun phát ra hết.khiến cáo né cái lỗ ra hơi ra khong đau lắm đó


Cái này thì em thử rùi,  ko ăn thua...

----------


## nhatson

1. dùng thuốc tẩy 702. pha 1 chại 300ml vào 10 20lit rối bơm vào, đổi qua lại giữa 2 ống... hệ lụy thường là hi sinh cái máy bơm
2. dùng nước tẩy con vịt, gắn 2 đoạn ống dài, cho con vịt vào 1 đầu, đầu kia lấy tay bịt lại, dùng máy nén khí ép thuốc tẩy vào trong lòng spindle, tay kia điều khiển khí thoát để kiểm soát ko cho nước tẩy phọt ra, nếu nước tẩy đi qua được đầu ống kia thì khóa lại, để nguyên 1 2h

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanks bác nhất sơn!  Cái Chiêu nay của bác nghe hợp lý. Chiều nay thử luôn, rùi chia sẽ với ae

----------


## Nam CNC

tìm đâu ra cái bơm hóa chất thì khỏi hi sinh , em có 1 cái lấy bơm nước giải nhiệt spindle mới ác.

----------


## Tuancoi

Cần j bơm hoá chất bác Nam ơi! Cứ cho hoa chất vào ống rùi bơm khí nén vào, xong xui khóa cái van khí.  1tuần sau lấy kết quả luôn.

----------


## suu_tam

Chỗ em thuê thợ 100k.
Họ tháo hết ruột động cơ ra sau đó họ khò nóng rồi gõ rụng hết mảng bám.

----------


## Tuancoi

Gõ xong rùi làm sao cho nó ra, hay tháo luôn cái ống inoc rùi đập cho nó rớt ra như đập tấm tôn rỉ hả bạn?

----------


## suu_tam

Khò nóng và gõ ở vỏ bên ngoài là các kết tủa bám đó đã rụng ra và nó vỡ mụn mà.
Dốc nó xuống gõ cũng ra, xịt hơi vào là ra nốt.
Mà nghe bác này comment thấy khó chịu thật. Bác thích thì bác thử, bác không thích thì thôi. Bác thích đập nó như đập tấm tôn rỉ thì bác làm.

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì thấy như vầy , rút kinh nghiệm khi mua đồ cũ thì lưu ý món này , nhiều khi làm không xong vất xó luôn , spindle china thì theo cách bác suu_tam có thể được , nhưng em có 1 số spindle chính xác thì chơi kiểu này lúc lắp vào chắc cũng tèo em vì runout luôn , tốt nhất chơi giải nhiệt dầu nó an toàn , hơi nóng 1 tí nhưng chẳng vấn đề gì , cho dù nó rỏ rỉ vẫn an tâm quay tiếp.


em suy nghĩ đường giải nhiệt chỉ là đường thẳng , có thể tháo 2 đầu thông bằng dây hay cây ti be bé được không ?

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## saudau

> em thì thấy như vầy , rút kinh nghiệm khi mua đồ cũ thì lưu ý món này , nhiều khi làm không xong vất xó luôn , spindle china thì theo cách bác suu_tam có thể được , nhưng em có 1 số spindle chính xác thì chơi kiểu này lúc lắp vào chắc cũng tèo em vì runout luôn , tốt nhất chơi giải nhiệt dầu nó an toàn , hơi nóng 1 tí nhưng chẳng vấn đề gì , cho dù nó rỏ rỉ vẫn an tâm quay tiếp.
> 
> 
> em suy nghĩ đường giải nhiệt chỉ là đường thẳng , có thể tháo 2 đầu thông bằng dây hay cây ti be bé được không ?


Đang định chơi bằng dầu Diesel được ko bác? Đang tính chơi vụ này nè, mà sợ vụ dầu ngậm nhiệt nóng dần lên.

----------


## nhatson

> Đang định chơi bằng dầu Diesel được ko bác? Đang tính chơi vụ này nè, mà sợ vụ dầu ngậm nhiệt nóng dần lên.


lấy con sò lạnh giải nhiệt cho dầu ợ  :Smile:

----------

saudau

----------


## nhatson

kinh nghiệm của em, dùng viên tẩy rửa bồn cầu cho bể nước spindle, spindle it nghẹt hơn, dùng loại tốt của japan, bán trong mấy của hàng của japan sẽ tốt hơn

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Khò nóng và gõ ở vỏ bên ngoài là các kết tủa bám đó đã rụng ra và nó vỡ mụn mà.
> Dốc nó xuống gõ cũng ra, xịt hơi vào là ra nốt.
> Mà nghe bác này comment thấy khó chịu thật. Bác thích thì bác thử, bác không thích thì thôi. Bác thích đập nó như đập tấm tôn rỉ thì bác làm.


Xin lỗi bác chút vì cậu chữ ko hay do dốt văn ! nhưng ý mình chỉ mô tả cho dễ hiểu chút. Vậy nhé

----------


## Khoa C3

> Đang định chơi bằng dầu Diesel được ko bác? Đang tính chơi vụ này nè, mà sợ vụ dầu ngậm nhiệt nóng dần lên.


Dùng dầu phải có bơm áp mới thông, dùng bơm áp rồi thì chơi dầu biến thế khỏi lăn tăn.

----------

saudau

----------


## Tuancoi

> Dùng dầu phải có bơm áp mới thông, dùng bơm áp rồi thì chơi dầu biến thế khỏi lăn tăn.


Khả năng giải nhiệt của dầu kém hơn nước.  Nếu chơi chắc ăn thì mua cái nước dùng dịch làm mát j đó màu xanh xanh mà mấy cha tài xế hay đổ vào két nước làm mát là ok nhất. Đó là vụ phòng, còn vụ chống của em nghe hơi căng. Chắc do con của em nó tắc nặng quá nên thuốc tẩy còn vịt ko ăn thua. Chắc phải tháo ruột ra khò giống bạn sưu tầm nói quá, nhưng đang ngâm cứu xem ép cái stator ra như thế nào. Bác nào biết chỉ em với!

----------

thanhly009

----------


## Luyến

Ép stato ra thì bác phải đồ chuyên dụng nhé. Trường hợp củ bị cháy rồi thì bác dùng 1 cái lõi bằng sắt đựoc tiện bằng đừong kinh của stator và ép ( bằng thủy lực thì sẽ ko bị xô fe) ngược từ phía dưới của spindle lên phía trên là stator sẽ ra theo và muốn lắp vào thì cũng ép từ trên xuống là xong. Trường hợp quận dây vẫn còn chạy đựoc thì phải có đồ chuyên dụng khéo léo lấy ra và đưa vào đúng vị trí mà không ảnh hưởng đến dây hay fe. 

Sửa spindle thì nhà em làm chuyên có 3 thợ làm chỉ, quấn , thay bi , sửa lỗi, tắc ... bác ở xa quá nhận sửa cũng ngại.

----------


## suu_tam

Cũng là khó nóng thì gõ stator ra thôi.
Thay ruột, hay quấn lại họ cũng khò gas để gõ stator ra.

Có loại kẹp nhiệt bằng điện này các bác. Nhưng chỗ em thợ toàn khò gas
https://www.facebook.com/thuylinh.vu...83?pnref=story

----------


## huuminhsh

có ai thử dùng súng bắn cát bắn vào chưa nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cũng là khó nóng thì gõ stator ra thôi.
> Thay ruột, hay quấn lại họ cũng khò gas để gõ stator ra.
> 
> Có loại kẹp nhiệt bằng điện này các bác. Nhưng chỗ em thợ toàn khò gas
> https://www.facebook.com/thuylinh.vu...83?pnref=story


Thì ra là vậy. Thank bạn!

----------


## solero

Em thấy nhiều bác cứ dùng nước máy cho chạy qua spindle cho tiện (không dung tuần hoàn) nên rất dễ bị vôi. Hoặc bình ngưng bị hở, bụi và phoi chui vào hệ thống gây tắc.

Các bác nên làm mát tuần hoàn kín (bơm - spindle - két làm mát - bing ngưng), dùng dung dịch chống đóng cặn (cho động cơ ô tô, xe máy). Nên mua loại màu hồng của Yamaha (70K/lọ). Dùng hoàn toàn lọ nước này là tốt nhất, không thì pha thêm ít nước lọc (qua máy lọc RO). Em may mắn dùng chục con spindle 3 năm rồi chưa em nào bị tắc cả.

----------


## CNC FANUC

rảnh rỗi ngồi nấu nước cất pha với dung dịch chống cặn cho tuần hoàn kín thì khỏi lo tắc
tháo stator thi mua cái bếp từ loại tốt ấy về đập ra lấy dây đồng quấn quanh vỏ rồi cắm điện là có ngay cái máy gia nhiệt giá rẻ

----------


## Ga con

> rảnh rỗi ngồi nấu nước cất pha với dung dịch chống cặn cho tuần hoàn kín thì khỏi lo tắc
> tháo stator thi mua cái bếp từ loại tốt ấy về đập ra lấy dây đồng quấn quanh vỏ rồi cắm điện là có ngay cái máy gia nhiệt giá rẻ


Làm cái đỏ đỏ xong rồi cười suốt ngày luôn á  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Làm cái đỏ đỏ xong rồi cười suốt ngày luôn á 
> 
> Thanks.


Phải bọc cách điện chứ

----------


## vtco05

> Con spinder em mới mua cũ về bị tắc nghẽn đường nước làm mát. Có bác nào đã từng xử được dụ này xin chỉ giúp. Thanks?


Bác tìm máy bơm máy laser thồi vào tìm cây nhỏ chọt vào lỗ còn lại cho nó thông. Mình dùng máy laser nên có máy bơm thổi bụi chuyên lấy thông ống spndle  :Big Grin:  . Tốt nhất làm dàn giải nhiệt tốt sẽ rất ít khi bị nghẹt mình chế xong bộ giải nhiệt 1 năm nghẹt 1-2 lần à.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Con spinder em mới mua cũ về bị tắc nghẽn đường nước làm mát. Có bác nào đã từng xử được dụ này xin chỉ giúp. Thanks?


Em mới mua con spindle cũ cũng bị tình trạng nghẽn đường nước làm mát, bác chủ đã xử lý vụ này bằng cách nào rồi xin chia sẻ để làm theo.
Thanks !

----------


## dungtb

> Em mới mua con spindle cũ cũng bị tình trạng nghẽn đường nước làm mát, bác chủ đã xử lý vụ này bằng cách nào rồi xin chia sẻ để làm theo.
> Thanks !


Có nước chuyên dụng thông củ đấy bác , hoặc bác mua ít axit h2s04 pha loãng đổ vào cũng sạch

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## khangscc

Mua hóa chất thông cống trong xd ấy, đổ vào rồi ngâm ít phút nó tự bong ra à, ko tự thì thổi khí nén vào

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## nhatson

1 dùng khí nén xịt xem thông ko?
2. ko thông tẹo nào thì mở dít ra, dùng que kim loại chọch vào rồi xịt khí nén xem có thông được miếng nào ko, mong là thông được 1 xíu xíu
3. air qua được thì lắp lại dít cẩn thận, nối 2 ống vào, ống vào ngắn, ống ra dài bỏ hứng vào xô hoặc chậu, bơm con vịt vào ống vào rồi dùng  khí nén ép cho chảy ra ở đầu kia, cần có thể ngâm bằng cách cho con vịt vào rồi bịt ống ra để 1 thời gian, chú ý nếu có mở dít ra thì khi gắn roang cao su cẩn thận , ktra kỹ rồi mới bơm con vịt vào
4. nếu thông tới mức bơm có thể chảy nhỏ giọt thì cho thuốc tẩy 702 vào bơm 1 thời gian sẽ thông, chú ý là bơm 702 làm hỏng nhựa , nếu ống pu sẽ ... nhanh chóng hỏng sau khi tiếp xúc

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## okay1122

> 1 dùng khí nén xịt xem thông ko?
> 2. ko thông tẹo nào thì mở dít ra, dùng que kim loại chọch vào rồi xịt khí nén xem có thông được miếng nào ko, mong là thông được 1 xíu xíu
> 3. air qua được thì lắp lại dít cẩn thận, nối 2 ống vào, ống vào ngắn, ống ra dài bỏ hứng vào xô hoặc chậu, bơm con vịt vào ống vào rồi dùng  khí nén ép cho chảy ra ở đầu kia, cần có thể ngâm bằng cách cho con vịt vào rồi bịt ống ra để 1 thời gian, chú ý nếu có mở dít ra thì khi gắn roang cao su cẩn thận , ktra kỹ rồi mới bơm con vịt vào
> 4. nếu thông tới mức bơm có thể chảy nhỏ giọt thì cho thuốc tẩy 702 vào bơm 1 thời gian sẽ thông, chú ý là bơm 702 làm hỏng nhựa , nếu ống pu sẽ ... nhanh chóng hỏng sau khi tiếp xúc


dung 702 có pha nước không bác ơi hay để nguyên bác.bơm vào để bao lâu thi xịt ra vậy bác

----------


## Erosle

dùng dây thắng xe đạp được mà

----------

PhanThai

----------


## PhanThai

> dùng dây thắng xe đạp được mà


Bạn đã thử chưa, phương án này mình thấy cũng khả thi!

----------

